# Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?



## dada (25. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,
wir haben einen 1400 Liter-Teich gesetzt und einen Bachlauf dazu gebaut.
Nachdem ich jetzt diverse Beiträge zum Thema Bachlauf gelesen habe, bin ich nicht mehr so davon überzeugt, ihn die ganze Zeit laufen zu lassen. (Zerstörung von Kleinstlebewesen, Erwärmung des Teiches etc) Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist, die Pumpe nur dann anzumachen, wenn wir auf der Terrasse sitzen und den Bachlauf auch geniessen können. Die Filterwirkung spielt zur Zeit noch keine große Rolle, da im Moment keine Fische im Teich sitzen.


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*

Von wo zieht die denn das Wasser ? Unten ist ja kaltes Wasser im Sommer und wenn Bachlauf an wirds Wasser wärmer. 24 h laufen lassen ist quatsch, Tiere, Pflanzen und Fische brauchen auch mal Ruhe. Alle Aquarienbücher sagen nachts Licht aus, Pumpe aus, Sprudler aus. Habe meinen Bachlauf bei totaler Sonne nicht an, das kalte Wasser von unten wird in den Bachlauf gepumpt und so erwärmt. Kommt natürlich auch auf den Standort des Teiches an.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*

Hall,
wenn keine Fische drin sind und kein Filter dran hängt würd ich sie auch Nachts ausschalten, hat dann ja keiner was von. 
Anders ist es wenn noch ein Filter dazwischen hängt, der sollte immer durchlaufen um die Biologie im Filter am Leben zu halten.


----------



## HaMaKi (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*



WHV-Friedburg schrieb:


> ...und wenn 24 h laufen lassen ist quatsch, Tiere, Pflanzen und Fische brauchen auch mal Ruhe...



..und wie ist das in der freien Natur -> wer stellt da nachts die Bachläufe aus??? 

Im Ernst; bin auch der Meinung, dass nachts nicht unbedingt alles im Teich beleuchtet sein sollte -> aber 'echte' Bachläufe laufen immer 

Gruß  Marita


----------



## Eugen (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*

@ dada
die Erwärmung des Wassers in deinem wahrscheinlich überschaubaren Bachlauf ist sooo groß nicht.
Die Schredderwirkung der Pumpe allerdings schon eher zu beachten.Wobei das allerdings auf die Art der Pumpe ankommt.
Ich würde ihn nur dann anstellen,wenn ich das Wasserplätschern hören möchte.
Die Filterwirkung eines "Bachlaufes" wird auch erst ab einer bestimmten Länge und vorallem nur bei einer geringen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit relevant.

@ Marita,

was unsereins im Garten hat, hat mit einem "echten" Bach(lauf) nix zu tun.
Hier wird alles als "Bachlauf" bezeichnet,was kein Teich ist, sondern mehr oder weniger fließt und zwischen 1 und vll. 10m lang ist.
Solch künstliche Gebilde kann man getrost abstellen. Mit entsprechenden Pflanzen kann sowas recht schön ausschauen, ist aber vom Habitus her eher als "nasse Wiese" zu bezeichnen.
Anders die "Gebirgsbäche", die auf 2m 50cm Gefälle haben. Hier gehts lediglich um das Plätschern, das irgendwie beruhigend wirkt.
Aber auch das kann man nachts abstellen.
Mein Bachlauf (ca. 10-12m lang) mündet mit 30cm Fallhöhe im Teich und wird nur angestellt,wenn frau auf der Terasse sitzt und das Plätschern haben möchte.
Ansonsten ist er "trocken" und mit etlichen Pflanzen,die eben gerade diese zeitweilige Überschwemmung lieben, bewachsen.


----------



## jochen (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*

Hallo Marita,

den Ausführungen von Eugen ist nichts mehr zuzufügen...,

natürlich immer unter der Voraussetzung, das kein biologischer Fiter zwischengeschaltet ist.

Bei mir läuft es ein wenig anders,
wir haben eine Bachlaufpumpe die dimmbar ist,
sie läuft eigentlich immer durch, meist stark gedimmt,
bei "Festlichkeiten" oder "Selbsthypnose"...,
lässt man es fluten... 

@ WHV - Friedburg...

Bitte zeig mir ein Aquarienbuch in dem steht, das man die Pumpe über Nacht ausschalten sollte.


----------



## lambojaeger (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*

Hallo,

unser Bachlauf ca. 15 mtr. ist unterteilt in sieben Segmente, die immer Wasser führen und zwar in den Mulden ca. 25 cm tief. Wir haben den Bach nur laufen, wenn wir im Garten sind. Ansonsten springt die Pumpe alle 24 Std. zum Durchspülen der Bachlaufmulden, damit kein Faulwasser entsteht, für eine halbe Stunde an. Im Winter wird er komplett trockengelegt und Ruhe kehrt ein.


----------



## juvoni (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*

moin moin,
na da habe ich dann aber auch mal eine frage.
ich habe einen kurzen bachlauf ( ca. 1,5 mtr ) und der bachlauf wird mit dem wasser aus dem filter mit uvc-lampe gespeist. tecivolumen 5000 ltr. mit bodenablauf, 12 bitterlinge.
soll oder kann ich die pumpe auch über nacht ausschalten oder sollte ich sie liber durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## jochen (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*

Hallo Volker,

der UVC Lampe ist es egal ob die abgeschaltet wird oder nicht.

Nur dein Filter, oder besser die Bakterien die sich darin angesiedelt haben, werden ihre Arbeit einstellen.

Der Filter würde nicht mehr nitrifizieren, das bedeutet, dein Filter wäre nutzlos.
Die Bakterien die du im Filter hast, sollten wirklich 24 Std, mit Wasser aus dem Teich beschickt werden.


----------



## juvoni (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*

Supi danke,
na dann lass ich das Ding 24 h laufen und nehme es erst zum Winter wieder ab und säubere den Filter.


----------



## HaMaKi (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*



jochen schrieb:


> Hallo Marita,
> den Ausführungen von Eugen ist nichts mehr zuzufügen...,
> natürlich immer unter der Voraussetzung, das kein biologischer Fiter zwischengeschaltet ist.



So bauen wir es gerade (Pumpe->Filter->Bachlauf->Teich)



jochen schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es ein wenig anders,
> wir haben eine Bachlaufpumpe die dimmbar ist,
> sie läuft eigentlich immer durch, meist stark gedimmt,
> bei "Festlichkeiten" oder "Selbsthypnose"...,
> lässt man es fluten...



Hört sich gut an; aus gleichem Grund hatten wir uns ebenfalls einen Dimmer angeschafft.


..und sollte das alles nicht zufriedenstellend sein, wird ein Y-Verteiler vor den Filter gesetzt. Damit sollten wir den Bachlauf (übrigens mit 'Mulden') dann separat an- oder abstellen können, gell? 

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## bagger (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*

Hallo
Ich lass meine Bachlaufpumpe jede Stunde 15 Minuten laufen damit mein Filter nicht austrocknet.Und das rund um die Uhr. Für die UVC Lampe ist das wohl nicht besonders gut ich mach es aus Kostengründen. Ob das so richtig ist das weiß ich aber auch nicht. Die Pumpe fördert manchmal auch kleine Fische und jetzt Kaulquappen mit in den Filter aber die leben immer noch und beim Filtersäubern kommen sie wieder in den Teich.
viele grüße bagger


----------



## Kalle (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*



bagger schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich lass meine Bachlaufpumpe jede Stunde 15 Minuten laufen damit mein Filter nicht austrocknet.Und das rund um die Uhr. Für die UVC Lampe ist das wohl nicht besonders gut ich mach es aus Kostengründen. Ob das so richtig ist das weiß ich aber auch nicht. Die Pumpe fördert manchmal auch kleine Fische und jetzt Kaulquappen mit in den Filter aber die leben immer noch und beim Filtersäubern kommen sie wieder in den Teich.
> viele grüße bagger



Was hast denn du für ne Pumpe ??? 

Die armen Tiere. Ein Tip:   Vorfilter


----------



## dada (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Anmerkungen.
Die Pumpe zieht vom Teichboden und über Skimmer, der Bachlauf ist eher ein "Bachläufchen", eben klassisch wie Eugen sagt, eine nasse Wiese. 
Also werden wir die Pumpe, zumindest solange noch keine Fische drin sind, nur bei Bedarf (sprich auf der Terrasse sitzend) laufen lassen.


----------



## prelude2205 (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*

Hallo dada (hab den Namen nicht gefunden)
Meine Idee wäre den Teich und den Bachlauf mit 2 sepparaten Pumpen laufen zu lassen.
Dann kannst Du die Bachlaufpumpe,eventuell ja sogar gedimmt, immer dann laufen lassen wenn Du es möchtest oder die Staustufen Wasser benötigen.
Das hat den Vorteil, das Du ,gerade jetzt wo das Wasser sich tagsüber etwas erwärmt, die Temperatur des Teiches nachts nicht gleich wieder über den Bachlauf abkühlst.
Außerdem kann die 2te Pumpe ,die direkt in den Filter pumpt,durchgehend weiter laufen, um die Biologie im Filter aufrecht zu erhalten.
Ich hoffe, da ich auch Anfänger bin, das meine Idee OK ist, ansonsten hauen die anderen mir hoffentlich auf die Mütze
Schönen Gruß aus dem Norden,
Rüdiger


----------



## jochen (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*

Hi Rüdiger,

genauso läufts bei uns am Teich ;-)


----------



## Teicher (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufpumpe nur zeitweilig laufen lassen?*

H'loo, Ich habe 'ne Aquamax 10000 als Bachlauf pumpe, 120 KW/H. die kommt im Frühling etwa 40cm. tief und im Herbst raus.  Ich lasse die pumpe 2 mal 4 stunden laufen.  Mei Bach ist ca. 7 mtr. lang und vom "quelle" zum einlauf ca. 1,5mtr. höhen unterschiet.
Grüsst euch, Jimmy


----------

